# Can anyone help identify this car?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know it's a Buick Riviera, and it says "Eldon" and "Japan" on the bottom, but I cannot find one like it anywhere.
I just got it, and I need some parts, pickup shoes, slot pin and new tires. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's an Eldon chassis, no doubt, but it looks to me like an Aurora Riv body. What's funny about it is the windshield post looks on the thick side, and MEV doesn't have Lemon Yellow listed as a standard color. The other difference I noticed checking against one of mine is the brace that holds the front bumper is wider on yours. There's a couple possibilities, starting with I'm completely wrong about it being a Tjet body. It could be a converted cigar box body, or (not likely) a resin copy. Did you take the chassis off for a better inspection of the inside yet by chance?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you can modify tyco S, bachman and some Altas picks up, if you can't find any Eldons...
I think a poster here, mr aurora has guide pins for sale


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Other slot car manufacturers did the Riviera too. there was a Tyco S Riviera, but it was kinda fugly... i'm thinking this one might be a Lionel body?

--rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Gents, Searching the mazes in my fabulously gelatinous senile brain cavity, I came up with the following information for you. Lionel and Eldon both made Buick Riviera bodies in yellow. But methinks that this one is an Eldon body. But I have been known to be very wrong at times! Have a good day!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

If's not Eldon, my guess would be either Lionel or Marx


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

http://slotcarcollectibles2.homestead.com/other_ho_for_sale_3.html

Third one down


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> http://slotcarcollectibles2.homestead.com/other_ho_for_sale_3.html
> 
> Third one down


You know, I can't recall seeing the words "...but not that bad" and "Price: $275" used together in an HO slot car ad.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dslot said:


> You know, I can't recall seeing the words "...but not that bad" and "Price: $275" used together in an HO slot car ad.


Neat site, but sticker shock for sure. you got a T/O Chapparal with lightly cut rear wells, no wing, and a crack in the body, how much would you ask for it? A lot less than $28. No bookmark for this one.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, i like to cruise that site too, just to see what all he has listed. and i just ignore the prices for the most part. but the goofy MIDI background he puts on every page makes me NUTZZ...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

he had some of those cars listed for more than 5 yrs. I bought a car from him when I was a newbie, a minic Jag.... it wasn't the car he had pictured and was broken junk. He wouldn't refund my money. I haven't been back to his site until I clicked that link a few minutes ago.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I remember the first time I found that site, I couldn't believe the prices and that was quite awhile back. I don't think i'd ever buy anything from there, but it works as an additional reference source. That's about all.  rr


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Wow.*

Thats it. Well whatever it's worth, I still like the price I paid. Anyone know where I can get replacement parts? I'll send a note to Mr.Aurora for a guide pin. I still need tires and pickup shoes. 

someone asked about a shot of the other side of the chassis


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> Thats it. Well whatever it's worth, I still like the price I paid. Anyone know where I can get replacement parts? I'll send a note to Mr.Aurora for a guide pin. I still need tires and pickup shoes.
> 
> someone asked about a shot of the other side of the chassis


By the looks of it, it's gonna be a big restoration....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Maybe not...*

I've already got tires and a guide pin on the way...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

$55.00 for a used lexan body is it really worth it? I have 2 used in package not painted those must be worth twice that.....If I can find someone on crack:freak:
http://slotcarcollectibles2.homestead.com/files/Riggen_sil_McLaren1.JPG


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

can Anyone help me find a replacement rear bumper for this Gem? Does anyone know if the t-jet rear bumper would fit?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A Tjet bumper fits perfect as do the Tjet tires. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

